# Kestrel RT800 sizing question



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

LBS has an 08' Kestral RT800 demo that I can get a good deal on.It is a 59cm.I am slightly over 6' w/33"inseam(short torso), and am wondering if its worth taking home to demo for the weekend.I know I have nothing to lose really,just wondering what sizes others are riding.Also looked at a Modone and was told I would need a 60cm.That seems a little stretched-out to me.Thanks


----------

